# Sea cow & cable damascus



## robert flynt (May 15, 2014)

Just finished these. The second one is a bowie made from some cable damascus I forged a good while back from 1 1/8 triple plow share cable and the handle is stellar sea cow bone, which has been extinct a long time. The guard, spacer & pommel is made from Brad Vice damascus. The 1st. one is fighter made from a billet of T-rex damascus by Chad Nichols. The handle is imitation Ivory. the last one is a small knife with ATS34 blade and cocobola handle.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 15, 2014)

Just beautiful Robert. Too much to take in all at once. Wow...
The sea cow bone is awesome. What did you use as a finish over the cocobolo? I have avoided cocobolo as handle material in fear that the oils would eventually de-bond the finish.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 15, 2014)

Very nice Robert. All 3 knifes are have character and will be good EDCs. First time I have seen sea cow bone used as a handle material.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (May 15, 2014)

Truly outstanding works of art, Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 15, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Just beautiful Robert. Too much to take in all at once. Wow...
> The sea cow bone is awesome. What did you use as a finish over the cocobolo? I have avoided cocobolo as handle material in fear that the oils would eventually de-bond the finish.


After buffing with loose buff loaded with green buffing compound I gave it a few coats of renaissance wax. The sea cow bone is kinda risky to use because of the hidden cracks it can have ( looks crappy in the raw state ) so I rough shape it to see what I have before I epoxy it on the tang.


----------



## robert flynt (May 15, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Very nice Robert. All 3 knifes are have character and will be good EDCs. First time I have seen sea cow bone used as a handle material.


Stellar sea cow goes well with rustic looking knives but has lots of voids that have to be filled with ca. Really looks like crap in the rough but you know how knife makers are, if its hard enough or can be stabilized we'll make a handle out of it.


----------



## Molokai (May 16, 2014)

Really cant decide which i like better. Amazing work as always. I like the sea cow handle and the style of that bowie, which i would say its more a pig sticker than bowie

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RayBell (May 16, 2014)

You knife makers are amazing, just gorgeous work. What causes the green color on the blades? Chemicals, or minerals? I looked at Chad Nicol site, but couldn't find this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 16, 2014)

Great work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 16, 2014)

RayBell said:


> You knife makers are amazing, just gorgeous work. What causes the green color on the blades? Chemicals, or minerals? I looked at Chad Nicol site, but couldn't find this.


Bad photography on my part, although the colors look right on my computer. Took the pictures on the back porch and it was a bright blue bird day. Chads damascus is actually silver and gray and my cable damascus is dark gray and black due to having done a differential heat treat. Though I can change the blade colors of the carbon steel blades to blue/green, purple, blue and colors in between by the type blueing salts and the length of time I leave it in the solution.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RayBell (May 16, 2014)

Got it, thank you.


----------

